# Crustgrass



## Nate182010 (Nov 7, 2010)

I play a banjo and my girlfriend Mal is learning the washboard. I am look for anyone who plays an acoustic instrument that wants to play some bluegrass punk-esk music. So if you want to travel and play some bluegrass please hit me up.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 7, 2010)

black grass till the end, i play guitar and harp but im not gonna be back on the road till after christ mass


----------



## sons of vipers (Feb 21, 2011)

I play the gee-tar and plan to be on the road after June with my guitar. Where are y'all gonna be at?


----------



## sons of vipers (Feb 21, 2011)

I just saw that your location is Colorado... Im actually driving there with a friend in June, and planning to travel from there, so maybe we could hook up?


----------

